# Kim Kardashian's Video Game Could Generate $200 Million This Year



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2014)

> *Kim Kardashian's Video Game Could Generate $200 Million This Year
> 
> "It might be our biggest game of the year," developer Glu Mobile says about reality TV star's newly released free mobile game.*
> 
> ...



. 

This is why I hate mobile gaming with a passion.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2014)

And this shit has been beginning to infect console and PC gaming for the last few years.


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2014)

people

people are going to buy it

And it won't be ironically


----------



## Itachі (Jul 10, 2014)

zenieth said:


> people
> 
> people are going to buy it
> 
> And it won't be ironically



you forgot disgusting

disgusting people


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't know Kim even HAD a game.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2014)

> "There's no such thing as bad publicity, right?" Creutz said. "Obviously, Kim Kardashian's brand has driven people to download the game. But at this point, the game has taken on a life of its own."





> "It might be our biggest game of the year," CEO Niccolo de Masi said. "We're not surprised. Kim is a one-of-a-kind talent with an incredibly precise fit to the game engine that we tailored but already had in the company."



Because why should you put time and effort into making something when you can just make something cheap and apply a trash celebrity's name for easy money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2014)

Is Ray J an unlockable character?


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2014)

Unlockable scenario maybe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Because why should you put time and effort into making something when you can just make something cheap and apply a trash celebrity's name for easy money.



This business model needs to die.. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Is Ray J an unlockable character?



I read this as "Unblockable character" the first time


----------



## Itachі (Jul 10, 2014)

>Need to have 100 one night stands before unlocking Ray J

I accept.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I didn't know Kim even HAD a game.


Well thanks to their great marketing, now you know it


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MBqlDHAQTHg[/YOUTUBE]



Would much rather read a shitty eroge VN.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 11, 2014)

What is that monstrosity?

They call that a fucking game?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2014)

How you gonna make a Kardashian game only rated 12+?


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

What's this horseshit  

One of a kind talent? 

All she did was bang Ray J? They a whole slew of athletes before having a baby with Kanye?  

What fucking talent 

I can't


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> What's this horseshit
> 
> One of a kind talent?
> 
> ...



You mean to tell me you don't want to listen to this all day?

[YOUTUBE]QvXeaei41VY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 12, 2014)

You could say she has the talent to be a celebrity without having no talent at all.


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 12, 2014)

i will buy the game


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 12, 2014)

level where finding Kanye will be a metaphor for finding Jesus confirmed


----------



## Atlas (Jul 12, 2014)

> Kim is a one-of-a-kind talent



Wut?

**


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow ... gross.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 12, 2014)

What in the world?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 12, 2014)

Will there be any DLC incoming? :ignoramus


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 13, 2014)

What the fuck... what is wrong with people these days? Why would ANYONE with their sanity fully intact EVER buy this?


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 13, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> What the fuck... what is wrong with people these days? Why would ANYONE with their sanity fully intact EVER buy this?



hey chillax. mad tht u dont have a game revolving around u? im buying it


----------



## Izaya (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't know if this is free or not but no way in hell am I buying or playing this shit 

Rather play E.T or Ride to Hell Retribution (Whichever is worse) ._.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2014)

It's free, but it has something gamers love about the current industry,  lots of in app purchases. 

Honestly didn't even know this existed till last night.


----------



## Zay (Aug 22, 2014)

Needs moar sex.


----------

